# SPIDER--Get It! You'll be amazed!



## Kento (Aug 2, 2000)

I heard about this free program called Spider.

http://www.fsm.nl/ward/

I thought i'd try it out. I was amazed at what it found. It found and deleted a library full of web addresses stored in hidden index.dat files. These web addresses aren't deleted when you clear the History through Internet Options. Try it yourself and see what it finds. I bet you'll be surprised.

Download Spider v1.16 350 KB. That's the version I used. After unzipping click on Spider.exe. When the program loads click on the Start Search button (magnifying glass) and see what it finds.


----------



## WebHead (Oct 6, 2001)

You do know a batch file does the same thing?


----------



## Shamrock (Dec 3, 1999)

What's a batch file? A little more info please


----------



## WebHead (Oct 6, 2001)

You can use dos commands to make a batch file to delete all that stuff that program he recommended does. Just make a new notepad file on your desktop, open it, and type this. Make sure your using win95/98 too or it won't work. There is a work around for winme and win2000. I'll try to find the url for that.

deltree /y c:\windows\temp\*.*
deltree /y c:\windows\tempor~1\*.*
deltree /y c:\windows\cookies\*.*
deltree /y c:\windows\history\*.*

Click file, save as, and type whateveryouwant.bat, then click save. Now on your desktop is a batch file. Double click it to execute. It will delete everything in the temp, temporary internet, cookies, and history file, including all subdirectories. The only thing it won't delete though is the index.dat file. You can edit your autoexec.bat file and add the following line.

del /y c:\windows\cookies\index.dat

You can also just edit the autoexec.bat file with what I typed at the beginning too, but you would have to sit there while it deleted all that stuff before windows would load, and that could take awhile. Usually 15 minutes to an hour, depending on how long you surf the internet without rebooting. You can go here to understand a little better. She just edited her autoexec.bat file, but I wouldn't recommend it, if you surf for long periods at a time.

http://www.hardwarehell.com/bootclean.htm


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

> *
> Usually 15 minutes to an hour, depending on how long you surf the internet without rebooting.
> *


An hour? Unless you got a 286, you could deltree a 40 gig
hard drive in a minute or two. We're not talkin' overwrite
here, just clearing the FAT (file allocation table)...


----------



## WebHead (Oct 6, 2001)

Is that through dos, or running a batch file through windows? It was a celeron 500 I tested it on, but I ran it on my machine, a amd 1333 with a raid array, and it still took close to 25 minutes. About 470mb I tried removing. This was done through dos, not a command prompt in windows. I know in windows it only took me about 30 seconds on my machine. Is there some secret command I don't know about?


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

Hi Webhead, 

OK, I just removed over 194 megs of stuff
from my autoexec.bat file in about 7 seconds.

However, I deltreed the directory, not the
files using *.*, so I'm guessing what's taking
so long is the sheer number of files and not
the total bytes.

Try the following from your autoexec.bat:

*
deltree /y c:\windows\temp
deltree /y c:\windows\cookies
deltree /y c:\windows\history
deltree /y c:\windows\tempor~1
md c:\windows\temp
md c:\windows\cookies
md c:\windows\history
*

Although you can use long filenames in a DOS box
by enclosing them in quotes, I haven't been able to
do so before Windows starts, so you can't create
the directory "Temporary Internet Files", but Windows
will automatically create it anyway.

Another thing you could do is make a separate batch
file to remove the files with wildcards and run it from
Windows startup, or put a shortcut on the desktop
and run it occasionally.

BTW, I'm running Win95 on an AMD K6III 450.

Cheers, Mac


----------



## WebHead (Oct 6, 2001)

34 megs and it's still deleting away, about 5 minutes now, so just gave up. Not my machine so doesn't bother me. 

I use 2000 now so can't test it on mine. The other computer is just junk, I know it's slow as can be. I use to own a k6-3 450 too, and it was never that slow. I did make the batch file on the desktop though, they just never run it, so figured it'd be better to just put in the autoexec file, but they didn't want to sit there all day. Oh well, guess they better start using the one on the desktop, or buy a decent machine. 


Thanks!


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Kento
You came through again! I suspected the auto complete info was hidden in dat files somewhere but I could never find them.
They are not only in the common places they also are hidden in other areas. I used the Spider program and found thousands of references dating back to when I first turned this machine on. Spider cleaned house and now I don't have to deal with those auto completes. 
One thing though Spider would not remove all of my information
while I was logged into my user name. I had to go into default user and run it. 
Thanks again.
Dave


----------



## jimi (Jun 14, 2000)

kento, anybody, i get the following any ideas
spiderbite can not remove the hidden url


----------



## Kento (Aug 2, 2000)

You're welcome Dave.

"You do know a batch file does the same thing?"

Yeah of course you can deltree the files webhead but Spider lets you see what's in those hidden index.dat files. I like to see what's in them before deleting them.

jimi, don't bother with spiderbite.exe. Just use spider.exe.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Kento
Yes I know I can create a batch for deletion and have for other items. I am like you though I like to see what I am deleting.
I prefer the spider.exe since I get the list for review and then can select a delete.
Dave


----------



## Kento (Aug 2, 2000)

I know you know Dave.  Actually my reply about the batch file was for webhead who asked me if I knew I could use one.


----------



## WebHead (Oct 6, 2001)

I just posted as a FYI, wasn't trying to knock your post or anything. I did however use it in windows 2000, and it seems to work, so is a pretty good program. Only thing I didn't like, was that it wouldn't save my settings on what to scan, and what to delete. Have to keep going in and check all those boxes off.


----------



## mole (Aug 24, 1999)

Don't know if any of you mentioned this in this thread or not, but Deltree is not "supported" (read included) in Win2K Pro. I have found that if you can obtain a copy from any Win9x PC and place it in a directory listed in the PATH on a Win2K PC and it will perform as always. 

Please note: If you are not familiar w/ Deltree, be careful handling it as it is very good at what it does. 

mole


----------



## arty62 (Jul 21, 2001)

Kento: Thamks for the tip...just sent the spider out and you're right...I was AMAZED!! Simply thousands of url's, files, etc. And they were still there a week after I deltreed everything. I trust that they are gone now? Again, thanks for the super tip, rt


_____________
I dont know what I dont know.


----------



## outatime (Sep 5, 2001)

I tried saving it in notepad like you said... when I go to save as it gives me the choice of text files or all files... but not .bat . so how do I save it to make it a batch file


----------



## Ratboy (Feb 12, 1999)

outatime,

In the 'Save as type' field, select 'All Files (*.*).

In the 'File name' field, enter whatever file name you like, just end it with .bat (ex. myfile.bat), and then Save.


----------



## outatime (Sep 5, 2001)

thanks for the tip, it worked. Now how do I edit and put more lines in it.. I went to ms dos and tried edit run.bat which is what I named my batch file and nothing comes up.


----------



## Ratboy (Feb 12, 1999)

Right-click on the batch file you created and select 'Edit'. This will open it in Notepad.


----------



## Linkmaster (Aug 12, 2001)

Hi Kento,
Got it! I am amazed!!! Thanks!!!!


----------



## outatime (Sep 5, 2001)

thanks ratboy!


----------



## jenni73 (Nov 24, 2000)

hmm, i used spider and it didn't come up with much...wonder why, since I have been surfing on this pc for 2 yrs?


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

Two years of surfing should have come up with a group.

What do you mean by not much?  

DS


----------



## jenni73 (Nov 24, 2000)

Whoops, sorry. There was a big blank space, I had to scroll down...you are right...unbelievable.
Thanks Kento!


----------



## Bevysr (Jul 6, 2001)

Hi Kento & everyone who mentioned Spider! This is a blessing to us who want to get rid of the index.dat files without going into deltree. I've also checked out Evidence Eliminator. Its costly, but what is your ideas about the program being superior to Spider & the other programs that rid the HD of all these files? Is it worth the cost?
Thanks,
Bevy


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Bevysr 
I think Spider does an great job of ridding the clutter and there is nothing I feel I have to hide. I am sure you fell the same way so why spend hard earned money on something that will do 5% more.
Dave


----------



## anglin_fool (Oct 2, 2001)

I downloaded this spider program, but it doesn't appear to be deleting the things it says it can delete. What might be wrong? I am running IE5.5 SP2 and I see no mention of this browser.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

anglin_fool

After you run it did you click on the ambulance icon and select what you want it to remove.

also ...I'm not sure why but sometimes I have to run it twice to get rid of everything

buck


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Another little quirk with the program concerns multiple users.
For instance if I am at my Desktop and run spider it will remove all information for my other desktop and my Wifes desktop but will leave most of mine in place. I have to sign into another desktop to remove mine. Strang eh...
What I have been doing is signing into the default desktop and deleting from there. 
Dave


----------



## anglin_fool (Oct 2, 2001)

hey buck52,

The ambulance icon? Hit it twice. Me thinks it has something to do with a registry setting.



> The inevitable had been encountered: IE5 still contains this bug! Microsoft did *NOT* provide the workaround, they said "they were looking into".
> 
> In the mean-time, I have found a partial work-around:
> 1) Go to you registry
> ...


I might have to try that.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

anglin_fool

I have 5.01SP2 so I can't say first hand about 5.5.

Does it look like it has cleared anything?

buck


----------



## combsdon (Jan 4, 2001)

thanks Kento....was easy and quick!


----------



## anglin_fool (Oct 2, 2001)

didn't mean to leave you danglin

I was going to do my 'cleanin' over the weekend and I'll try the registry thing then.


----------



## crawdad (Sep 24, 2001)

I ran this program also but am unable to get it to delete anything. I hit the ambulance icon and then it restarts my computer and do another search and all the same things come up. Anyone have any suggestions. I have the latest version of ie if that helps.
thanks alot


----------



## anglin_fool (Oct 2, 2001)

hey crawdad,

I was going to try the "fix" the readme.txt had that I posted earlier. It was about changing the registry? What version IE do you have. It didn't say if it worked for IE6.


----------



## Bevysr (Jul 6, 2001)

Hi,
I had spider downloaded but uninstalled it because It wasn't performing right. I went to the URL you listed & downloaded again. Now, it won't function. Each time I go to clean, it tells me that spider.exe is not installed & I must install it from the original software??? the icon spider.exe is in the folder. Also, it says on install that it is 350KB but when it downloads, its only 323KB. Is there another site to download this from?
Thanks,
Bev


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,

Thanks for the 'Spider' prog.
it chopped those files right off.
Now im still stuck with a SWP file
which has turned into a MONSTER.
It is now the biggest file on my PC.
Im running on a 700 MB Drive
so i would like to trim it back hard.

I think Mr Wanrooij has made an
excellent program with 'Spider'

I'm running IE 3.02 which is old
but 'Spider' works fine on it.

I heard that defrag in safe mode
will clear out the swap file, but it
makes no difference to mine.

John


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

John
Playing around with the swap file size on a 700MB drive could cause you a bit of problems or it could save some space. Currently I would suspect you have windows controlling your virtual memory. Windows sometimes can be over generous but other times, especially on smaller drives it can control to prevent problems. Here is a site that explains VM settings but be careful in your experimentation. If you get into trouble remember to use safe mode to change back your settings.
http://www.easydesksoftware.com/memory.htm
Dave


----------



## stnwerks (Aug 13, 2001)

Spider has bitten 
was fun and worked good
had to play with it a little closed win zip
away it went 
THANKS Kento and every one else


----------



## Bevysr (Jul 6, 2001)

I received an email that stnwerks replied to my tread about Spider, but I am unable to find it even though I followed the thread in my email message. Can anyone help?
Many thanks,
Bev


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

That is strange, the reply is located just above your last post. This is a c/p of that reply:
stnwerks 
Member

Registered: Aug 2001
Location: 
Posts: 69

Spider has bitten 
was fun and worked good 
had to play with it a little closed win zip 
away it went 
THANKS Kento and every one else


__________________
THE STONE CARVER


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

there has been a problem with some
pages not fully loading.
that post is at the bottom of the page
so this may be the reason.
i am given to understand this problem
is related to bandwidth, and has now
been addressed.
Hopefully these niggles will soon be
sorted.
Techguy is aware of the bandwidth
issue, and it is in hand.
Or maybe even done by now.

Regards John


----------



## Bevysr (Jul 6, 2001)

Can anyone please give me instructions as to how I can sign on to my PC with a default name so I can see if Spider will work for me?
Thanks
Bev


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Bevysr
Hopefully you have a windows logon screen, if so when the log on screen comes up do not enter a password or name, just click cancel. That will take you to your default desktop.
Dave


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Bevysr,

Look here at "Deleting the Windows Logon "Password Prompt""

http://members.aol.com/don5408/password.html

Just make the changes to use the Password Prompt and do your testing with Spider and the do away with it after your done.


----------



## Lefem (Jan 25, 2002)

Can anyone tell me if this will work with XP?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Have a look at his site, its kept up to date.
It will say so on the site.

www.fsm.nl/ward/

John


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

Lefem,

I've read the documentation the program's creator has noted and there is no mention of XP, you can however e-mail him at:

[email protected]

he should reply with an answer to your question, good luck.

DS


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Lefem

It does not mention it specifically but...Spider seems to work fine with XP

buck


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

I've used it with XP and it works fine. You just need to be sure that you configure it to search the entire drive and not just the c:\windows directory because XP stores the files Spider needs to find in the "Documents and Settings" folder for each user profile rather than the Windows folder like W95/98 and ME.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Bryan
Would it hurt to use the whole drive feature always on any OS?
Dave


----------



## Gram123 (Mar 15, 2001)

Hey guys, I was just wondering about Evidence Eliminator.
I use Spider on occasion, but a guy at work had the free trial version of EE. He said that in comparison to Spider, EE does a whole lot more, such as wiping over info multiple times to make info irretrievable, and storing random information in place of the web site URLs he'd visited.
What's going on here? Is it really necessary to have such thorough deletion? I like to have as much free space as possible on my PC, so I clean up all the time, but I wouldn't want to store random info on there - what's the point? Apart from, I guess, fooling anyone who might look into your PC "forensically"?

He also said it took about half an hour as opposed to Spider taking as long as a reboot. So it must be doing something pretty drastic??

Anyway, this guy also asked if I knew of a way to fool your PC, to stop it thinking that your 30 day trial has ended (I don't), even just for a one-off (I think he wants to have one more run of EE). I know this is asking a dodgy question, bypassing a cut-off date, so I respect anyone not wanting to reply, or PM-ing me. But even if you can just tell me "Yes, it can be done" or "No, it can't", I'd appreciate it.

Cheers.
Gram


----------



## phrozenmayhem (Aug 28, 2001)

Ratboy's icon looks cool.


----------



## mrwendal (Jul 25, 2001)

Gram - the only way this has ever worked for me, was to set the clock back to before the program expired.
I would also say, that this only worked for me for 2 programs, and the last time was in early 2000 (that's 'year' not 'window's version'!)
Programs seem to be a little more sophisticated nowadays...

....which is a shame - but then at least developers have more chance of reaping some rewards for their labour now


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Gram123,

I use Spider too, almost every day.
Im going to have a look at Evidence Eliminator.
Is it necessary?
Well, to live? no its not.
For privacy? yes but its name should tell you the level
of privacy afforded by it. This particular operation is
clearly aimed at those who dont want their doings looked
at by unwelcome lookers, with expert facilities. 
That might be their younger brother, who is machine code
conversant, and noses into big sisters diary.
Even though big sister has deleted, and emptied the bin.
Or it might be someones share dealings, and money-juggling.
Or it might be people who look at 'dirty pictures' and
dont want others checking up on them.
This last may seem amusing, but in this country (UK) a well
known music personality recieved a lengthy prison sentence
(over a year) for having pictures on his hard drive that
the court disapproved of. Not amusing for him.

When i looked at the references that Spider put forward for
inspection before deletion, there were many that i didnt
think i had visited. Maybe they register somehow if you just
glide over them without clicking? When you glide over them
their name appears in the box below, in case you click, so
maybe it also lodges into something.

I take it this is what you mean when you say 'forensically'
So the point is, the level of privacy that you want.

The random question. You wouldnt want to store random stuff
in there. Well the stuff thats on a drive before anything
else is pretty much haphazard garbage, areas that have been
used then dicarded are not returned to a haphazard random
state. they are just treated as 'unused', or 'available'.

During a defrag, those blank bits are such areas (i think)

If such areas are deliberately scrutinised with programs for
the job, bits and pieces of previous entries can be brought up.
This is why a program such as EE will put something in there,
as a privacy measure, to 'over-write' any residual content.

Spider doesnt do any Hard Drive over-writing as far as i know,
I should think that is what would take the time.

As for the 'Time-Outs' on trial periods, with most CDs they
seem to go by the windows clock. On some of mine, i have to set
the clock back a few years to use them. With web downloads i
dont know, they may count the days, or the usage. if you can
find where the count is kept, you may be able to reset it. My
winzip is way past its eighty days, but it still works ok.

If your friend were to remove all the visible stuff about EE
then do an overinstall of 95 or 98 that would probably give a
fresh start to the trial period. There are places on the net
that tell you how to defeat most of these trial periods, run
by people who have a 'share and share alike' policy.

No i dont think its a dodgy question, a lot of people do it,
most people download the free stuff if it will do the job.
Basically, yes it can be done.

Im looking for a free MP3 program to compress my CDs.

John


----------



## MrTollens (Feb 14, 2002)

Thanks kento for telling us about spider. What I also want to know now is how to get rid of the names of previously downloaded files and urls that get stored in your system and user.dat files. (More so in user.dat). Open user.dat up(its in the windows directory maybe hidden) and search for the name of a file you have downloaded. Doesn't matter when you downloaded it or even if it is still on your harddrive. Why on earth does it show up? There is no reason I can think of for this information to be stored in a file. Now go into system.dat and search for the name of a previous email address you had for example. Why is it there? It is especially annoying that you can't easily delete information in these files without incurring a "corrupted registry" (yeah right) and having a conveniently hidden backup restored next time windows starts up. At least I haven't been able to do it yet. (Where is the backup stored? Now there's a hidden file that lives up to its name).

WARNING - DON'T EDIT THESE FILES BEFORE MAKING A BACKUP COPY IN CASE SOMETHING GOES WRONG.

Very dodgy Bill Gates. No way I'm upgrading to windows 2000+


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi MrTollens,

Here is a brief article on these files,

http://www.adobe.com/support/techguides/operatingsystem/windows/winregistry.html

It looks like spider doesn't touch these.
Some other files are involved with these as well.
See what you make of it.

John


----------



## MikeMike (Aug 18, 2001)

Ive had this for a couple months and worked great!Now when i run it I get a message that says "Sorry but the hidden URL cannot be removed"Anybody have any thoughts?


----------



## faith (Mar 23, 2001)

Wow! Thanks Kento, Spider works great! I may have to return the giant hard drive I just bought...


----------



## dshahen (Nov 7, 2001)

I want to get Spider as well but when the box came up that said open with...I don't see anything with .zip. I have Windows98SE and don't have anything else installed. I did make your cache cleaner that was easy. Thanks Donna


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

I downloaded spider.exe and tried to delete the contents shown which were enormous, everything I had ever done on the internet for two years. I tried to delete everything and when I came back later everything I had deleted was back?
How can I erase the contents for good?


----------



## crawdad (Sep 24, 2001)

I had the exact samn problem. I hit the ambulanance (cleanup) button and when I did another search later, everything was still there.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Howdy

I have read where some people have had to run it a couple of times to get everything..

also did you set it to clean the _Complete Hard Drive_...I think the default is the Windows directory only

*"How can I erase the contents for good?"*

the index.dat files will be recreated on the next boot and begin to fill up again...cleaning these from time to time is should be part of regular maintenance

hope that helps

buck


----------



## Gary R (Aug 9, 2001)

I don't use the Log in screen where you type in a password, so am I correct in thinking "Spider" will NOT work for me?
Also based on files/folders, depth of cleaning, and so on, how does it compare to Webroot's "Window Washer 4.0"?


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Gary

Spider should work fine for you

I'm not familiar with "Window Washer" but I have never heard it mentioned fpr cleaning index.dat files

buck


----------



## dshahen (Nov 7, 2001)

I tried Spider and I LOVE it. Showed my kids how it shows EVERYPLACE they have been on the net..."spider scared" them. Amazing what gets on the computer. I just love these suggestions. The are so easy for a novice to use and I am learning so much about my computer and the net. Thanks


----------



## Gary R (Aug 9, 2001)

RE: "Index.dat" files
:
Are these the files that Outlook Express 5.5 uses to store sent / received E-mail?
If not, does "Spider" clean the OE5.5 files out whether you want it to or not?


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

Gary R,

Index.dat files contain information about websites you have visited, things you have done, cookies you have received, etc. The main purpose, is that they speedup browsing by keeping this information nearby. The problem is, that they dont delete when you clear your temporary internet files! This is because Windows locks those files. 

Spyder will have no effect on your Outlook Express as it will clear... 

Hidden URLs
Temp. Internet files
History Files
Cookies

Any of the four any two of the four any three of the four or all four items, it will not allow the selective clearing of cookies with Spyder its a Delete all or none type of thing....

DS


----------



## Gary R (Aug 9, 2001)

Ok, thanks for theinfo.
:
One more question ... does it come with a Uninstall program or do you just delete the folder it will put itself into?


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

Gary R....

*does it come with a Uninstall program or do you just delete the folder it will put itself into?*

Good question......No there is no uninstall engine, spider.exe goes into C:\unzipped\spider

You will not see it in Add/Remove programs.

DS


----------



## willo (Dec 27, 2000)

how do you edit your autoexec.bat file ? I find it where you say it would be but it just sits there.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi willo,

Here is a page from steves site,
it shows exactly how to deal with the Autoexec.

http://www.the-old-sea-dog.net/blob.html

best of luck with it,
John


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

Hiya willo,

take a look in here http://www.computerhope.com/ac.htm



DS


----------



## willo (Dec 27, 2000)

Hi John & DS,

Thanks lots for the links, I gave a quick look and some of it is very new to me. I'll devote more time to it tonight.

Thanks again,

Willo


----------



## simphlocity (Jun 3, 2002)

Hello everyone, first let me just say this is a wonderful site and I'm glad to have recently found it. I've been reading through old threads for a couple days now and have learned quite a bit. I was excited to see posts on the index.dat file because it has annoyed me for some time now and I've always wanted to know if there was a way to clear it out. So let me get to the point...

I downloaded spider and have ran it at least 10 times now but nothing has changed, it just reboots and comes up with the same list of url's upon the next search. I've read through all the posts and noticed a few others have had the same unresolved problem. Is it possible that spider doesn't work in windows ME? I ask because that's what I'm running and haven't seen the OS mentioned in this thread. Has anyone successfully used spider with win ME? or does anybody know how else to clear the index.dat files in ME some other way? 

thanks!


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

simphlocity,

In this link you will find 2 ways to deal with the manual removal of the index.dat files in ME

http://hardwarehell.com/addendum.htm

however you can download The Window Washer as a 30 free trial program and it will do everything that spider does (or in your case is supposed to do) along with allowing you to select what cookies you want to save and those you want to delete. It is an excellent program IMO.

http://www.webroot.com/washer.htm

Hope this will be of some help 

DS


----------



## Delta Lady (Mar 29, 2002)

Hi 
When I first started to use Spider I found that even though it cleaned out index.dat o.k. Windows Explorer crashed each time.
I found another freeware program called Cleanup! that does the same job, although it does take 2 or 3 attempts sometimes to get rid of everything.
Here's the link:

http://www.stevengould.org/

What I do now is to run Cleanup to get rid of most of the nasties then run Spider to finish off. My system seems to be stable when I do this.


----------



## willo (Dec 27, 2000)

Am I a little confused, or what? 

I use Ad-Aware, spider and I've tried out Window Washer, so it isn't that I'm a novice at this sort of thing. 

But, I checked out that site for Cleanup and I couldn't get it to download. I checked my system afterward and found cleanup in 4 different places. I deleted them okay but quite frankly considering I experienced no difficulty with any of the others I'm a little negative about this Cleanup program.


----------



## willo (Dec 27, 2000)

Hi again,

If you're really paranoid, and I've been, then check out this site for really hidden files (on your computer):

http://www.f__kmicrosoft.com/content/ms-hidden-files.shtml

I apologize for the "Url", but the site is real and informative. You've got to fill in the missing letters though.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi willo,

i got a 'not found' on that link,
i had to reduce it to

http://www.f*ckmicrosoft.com

then i looked around to find the
'really hidden files'

I think the only ones that spider
doesnt catch, are the 'Fast-Find'

It does give removal instructions
but i dont have ff anyway.

I had heard of this site before,
but thats the first time ive been to it.

John


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

Willo..........

That is a great site isn't it?.... I've had the same prob with attempting to post that URL......... I like your idea of filling in the missing letters.

As far as the Cleanup program goes I did notice that he does give a couple of other mirror sites where the program Cleanup can be downloaded and he does say "If you have trouble downloading Windows CleanUp! from here, you might like to try one of these other sites:"

ZDNet, 
The Freeware Publishing Site - Desktop Tools 
Freeware Plus - Internet Utilities

The URL... http://software.stevengould.org/

I'm not endorsing the thing because I have never used it and I just now started looking at it ........ I dont know if Cleanup even has it's own uninstall engine.

As a rule I don't download anything before I back my REG and even then I still use a Download Monitor because I want to see excactly what the program being downloaded is bringing into my system ......... If I don't like it..... then it all leaves just as it came in........ it all leaves no traces are left.

Window Washer .... I'm 20 days into the 30 day trial.... too bad the cookie section where you can choose what stays and what leaves don't work worth a damn because whatever cookies I choose to keep and move into the right hand pane just get deleted anyway....... I posted this concern in the Software Forum and another member replied that he also had the same problem..... could be a glitch I dunno maybe its an incentive so that you will pay for the fully operational version.

DS


----------



## willo (Dec 27, 2000)

Hi John,

Thanks for the redirects. I find Spider answers all my needs, however, as you said.......it lacks a little.


----------



## willo (Dec 27, 2000)

Hi Dark Star,

Thanks for the reply....I agree that is an interesting site....the guy's a bit wacky, but he knows his stuff. 

Give us a break w/the URL though. Jeez, Billy Gates must've really p.o'd. him. 

What's this about a "Download Monitor", now I could use one of those things.


----------



## willo (Dec 27, 2000)

Hi John1,

Got my John's mixed up there. (Heh heh)

I followed the directions to locate hidden files and couldn't believe how many there were. Now, I haven't anything to hide, mind you, but, what the heck's all that stuff doing in there without me knowing about it. And, how about the wasted space on my HD?


----------



## Delta Lady (Mar 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dark Star:_
> *Willo..........
> 
> ........ I dont know if Cleanup even has it's own uninstall engine.
> ...


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by willo:_
> *Hi Dark Star,
> 
> Thanks for the reply....I agree that is an interesting site....the guy's a bit wacky, but he knows his stuff.
> ...


LOL I think Billy really pissed him off ... thing is for those that find the site and then like we have ... take the time to read all that is in there and it is all in there because he did not miss anything .... well we agree "he knows his stuff" 
I've been off and on looking at the site for a couple months and there is plenty of links pertaining to each subject matter in his page.

Ok I did mention that I use a Download Monitor, and I do it is but one feature found inside this program http://www.ontrack.com/easyuninstall/info.asp

I've been very pleased with this software, I suggest that maybe you take a look beyond the link I just gave you and look at the program itself ... click around in there and read some ....

I will stop just short of endorsing or selling their product because what works for me with this OS in this environment may not be as stable or friendly to others... we all know there is variables plenty and nothing is 100% on everything wherein Windows is concerned...

Having said that then I can say...

It's hands down the best $30 I've spent on any software and the 30 day "you dont like it we'll refund you no questions asked" was what sold me ... I had the mindset when I bought it that it would be going back for a refund.... I've used it for a year now with two free ugrades thus far.

It's paid for itself a few times over ... btw live telephone tech support with little or no waiting... e-mail replies within 48hrs ... dont really get much better than that... IMO.

DS


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Delta Lady:_
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## willo (Dec 27, 2000)

Thanks for the link D.S., I'll check it out.


----------



## beach51 (May 18, 2001)

Hey DS,i got window washer the same day you did,and your right about the cookies,same problem here until i bought it yesterday.Now it works So your right again,buy it and the cookies you save will work.Good little program and well worth the 30.00.


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

beach51....

Ok cool  I do recall you and I trying to figure out the cookies option in the Window Washer program ... and we were both left scratching our heads.

Thanks for the info beach51 because now at least the mystery is removed .... I suppose trial versions are often times not as complete as the retail version of the same.... they give you enough to peak interest only.

DS


----------



## beach51 (May 18, 2001)

Your welcome DS,and aint that the truth about the trail versions.


----------



## Topazz (Sep 16, 2000)

> _Originally posted by willo:_
> *....I agree that is an interesting site....the guy's a bit wacky, but he knows his stuff.
> 
> Give us a break w/the URL though. Jeez, Billy Gates must've really p.o'd. him. *


I found that site a couple of months ago and was very interested in its contents. Even though most of us don't have anything to hide I believe that it is still rather sinister that Microsoft went to all this trouble to prevent normal users from knowing about and removing these files.

I mean, it's no secret that Bill Gates' ambition is to rule the internet, and possibly all our computers as well, is it? Who knows what plans Microsoft might have for accessing and using all this information on our hard drives via the internet. How do we know that they aren't already doing just that when we connect to their site to receive our updates?

Anyway, I found another site with a duplicate of The Riddler's hidden file information and was rather surprised to see links to information pages on drugs, pornography and other such sites. It rather amused me because I was left thinking that maybe The Riddler had a big personal interest in keeping his computer clean!! If I find the page again I'll post it here.

I'm a Spider fan as well and have put a lot of other happy customers on to it as well.


----------



## willo (Dec 27, 2000)

from Topazz:
"I found that site a couple of months ago and was very interested in its contents. Even though most of us don't have anything to hide I believe that it is still rather sinister that Microsoft went to all this trouble to prevent normal users from knowing about and removing these files". 

********
Topazz,

I'm not surprised about those links to the 'other' sites (lots of bad out there). I think that's what bolsters the authorities claim "if you don't have anything to hide then you shouldn't worry about it".

Freedom of privacy is an issue "used" by the bad guys and "abused " by the authorities (lots of people just don't get it and I think it isn't an easy issue to understand if you're a fanatic (either way)).

I see you're in New Zealand, but Another tricky (similar) issue is the recent Appelate Court decision that the "under God" statement in the "Pledge" is unconstitutional. I wonder why I often find myself watching both sides, tricky in deed.

Btw, I have trouble assuming MS hides that stuff for nefarious reasons. However, then, why'd they do it?


----------



## Topazz (Sep 16, 2000)

> _Originally posted by willo:_
> *Btw, I have trouble assuming MS hides that stuff for nefarious reasons. However, then, why'd they do it? *


That's exactly what I think. I probably watch too much TV but it does make me wonder what is going to be sprung on us a few years down the track.

I'm thinking more along the lines of force-feeding us advertising or something based on "where we've been" but then I haven't got much imagination. 

Until I read The Riddler's information on hidden files I was just glad that Spider got rid of unnecessary junk cluttering up my small (6 Gig) hard drive and possibly slowing down my browsing. That is still my attitude but in the back of my mind I think "You ain't gonna get me Bill!"


----------



## willo (Dec 27, 2000)

We are of a like mind Topazz!


----------



## root (Aug 25, 2001)

I had some wrong email address in IncrediMail. I tried to find these to get rid of them.....Could never locate that info. Would Spider find that?


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by root:_
> *I had some wrong email address in IncrediMail. I tried to find these to get rid of them.....Could never locate that info. Would Spider find that? *


No it wont get rid of a or any wrong e-mail address...

... but it wii get these cleared or give you the option the clear any one of these.

C:\WINDOWS\History\History.IE5\index.dat
C:\WINDOWS\History\History.IE5\MSHist012002062720020628\index.dat
C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\index.dat
C:\WINDOWS\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\index.dat


----------



## root (Aug 25, 2001)

thanks....

but any idea how I can get rid of that?


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

Originally posted by root:

*I had some wrong email address in IncrediMail. I tried to find these to get rid of them.....Could never locate that info. Would Spider find that? *

Can you please rephrase your question?


----------



## root (Aug 25, 2001)

Sure,

In Incredimail...when you enter an email address, while writing an email, it saves it. It uses the saved address, so that when you start to type an email address, it will use auto complete. Well, I have a few I would like to remove from the list, because they are wrong....

I looked for some kind of address book, I looked in the registry, no way to find it...

Hope that helps....and thanks


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

root that does help.... thanks

Ok two places to find the answer one is http://incredimail.com/english/Faq/Faq.html

the other is http://www.google.com/advanced_search?hl=en&lr=&safe=off

and in the search field * Find results *with all of the words * type in the words * Incredimail address book *

I hope that will be of help.

DS


----------



## root (Aug 25, 2001)

Thanks, I'll go take a look.


----------



## root (Aug 25, 2001)

Well, that didn't really help. Because the email address is not in the address book. I did not add them to the address book. I had simply typed them in when I sent email. The program saves them somewhere (not in address book...I can find no entries there to delete). Where would else would they be? See, that was my problem...finding where they are so I can keep IncrediMail from using autocomplete....and delete them.

But, I appreciate your help here, and I think we can figure this out.

Happy 4th!


----------



## r01axb (Feb 24, 2002)

I have two index.dat files, i set up a batch file with to delete the index.dat file in the cookie folder, but i can't get it to reduce the size of the other one in the Content.IE5 folder.Does any one know how?
Thank you


----------



## ^dAvEy^ (Jul 11, 2002)

how many index.dat files are there (W98se) and what are their default paths, please.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi root,

If the find files wont find it maybe its not stored as text.
Suggest you look by date&time.

There will be a file that was modified at that date&time.

If you dont recall the date&time, then do another,
and note the date&time.

Then you can try to find it by seeing which files were
modified at that date&time.

Best of luck, John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi root,

i got your PM.

DAT 
IMB 
IMM 
IMH 
UCD 

I dont know why these didnt show up in your searches
under words.

If you just want to see what text they contain you
could try opening them in notepad, if they're too big
it will offer to open them in wordpad.

Personally i dont like the autocomplete at all,
and where possible i will disable it.

Regards, John


----------



## root (Aug 25, 2001)

I'll give it a try and post

thanks


----------



## root (Aug 25, 2001)

John,

Thanks.
I checked a few of them. And low and behold, found the info I was looking for. I edited it, now they are gone.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

marvellous!

Thanks for letting us know 
Im glad i could help.

John


----------



## root (Aug 25, 2001)

It was the TempContacts file in the following path...
C:\Program Files\IncrediMail\Data\Identities\............\AddressBook

where ........is a series of numbers


----------



## Oxide (May 16, 2002)

2 questions do i have to create an autoexec file to do it myself if so can someone tell me what to type to make it delete my files everytime i come on and another thing when i do deltree in dos it says deltree is not a recognised dos command ????


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Wow I tried a similar program recently but Spider found URLS I haven't used in over 8 months.


----------



## r01axb (Feb 24, 2002)

Why are these url's saved? are theyaccesed by Microsoft are someone else?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

No, they are cookies keeping track of info that helps the site to remember your prefs, name, etc.


----------



## ^dAvEy^ (Jul 11, 2002)

to be clear, index.dat files are not cookies...
*r01axb*, you likely have more index.dat files, but they won't show up in your regular searches. However, they will show up with a Spider scan. They will have paths such as these, but will, again, NOT show up in windows explorer or regualr searches:

C:\WINDOWS\History\History.IE5\index.dat 
C:\WINDOWS\History\History.IE5\MSHist?x?\index.dat 
C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\index.dat 
C:\WINDOWS\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\index.dat


> Why are these url's saved? are theyaccesed by Microsoft are someone else?


your Q's are fielded at the SPIDER site.


----------



## soldier (May 11, 2002)

Back to the f__kmicrosoft site, at the end it was mentioned that Outlook Express keeps all the e-mail messages hiiden on your computer. When I searched my computer for "*.dbx", I found a lot of files with the names of my accounts. According to the site these files are archives in which all of my messages are kept (even the ones that were deleted!) 

Is it possible to view the contents of these files? I try with Notepad and that didnt work. Maybe there is a program that would let you edit those files?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Almost all files can be opened with the DOS util called EDIT.
I can open .dbx in WordPad. Is it safe to manually clear out the contents of those files? Theres nothing private in it but its a huge file.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi brendandonhu,

you say the dbx is huge?
do you empty the deleted on exit?
you can choose to empty on exit:
Start Outlook Express, Tools,
Options, Maintainence, Tick-box.

This will clear out your Deleted items
each time you exit Outlook Express.

This file will grow alarmingly
if its not cleared.

John


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

I do clear deleted, and thought they were still in the DBX. Maybe I just forgot to clear trash manually. I'll put it on auto.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

lets know if it makes a difference.

John


----------



## soldier (May 11, 2002)

Why can't I view the files with Wordpad? And whats the edit command in MS-Dos?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

i thought you could view them with wordpad.
i can.
but they dont seem to be saved as normal text.

i dont know about edit in dos.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

If you go to a command prompt and type EDIT it opens a DOS text editor that can open almost any file made of text such as batch, text, dat etc.


----------



## Money Pit (Jun 25, 2000)

Kento: I downloaded and installed "Spider" and it found hundreds of URL's. I configured it to remove ALL URL's,Tempory Internret Files, cookies ect. I hit Ctrl+A to highlight and clicked to delete these files. A box came up saying "the spider has bittin" and do I want to resatrt my machine, I answered Yes. 
My computer rebooted without a hitch BUT after running another scan I was surprized to find the files STILL there. I did this several times but nothing seems to be removed. What did I do wrong? Thanks Dave.


----------



## beach51 (May 18, 2001)

Hi Money pit,seems like a lot of people are having problems with Spider.I still have it on my computer but dont use it anymore.Theres a program called window washer that does everything spider does and alot more.you can try it for 30 days free and if you like it you can buy it for 30.00.

http://www.webroot.com/washer.htm


----------



## catarina (Jul 28, 2002)

To be quite honest, I'm pretty sure I know what that program does, but is it compatible with XP and work with IE 6 as well?

Thanks


----------



## Money Pit (Jun 25, 2000)

I've heard negitive things about winow washer too. Quite frankly, if this spider thing wasn't suggested by Kento I would have never given it a second thought.  Dave.


----------



## ^dAvEy^ (Jul 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Money Pit:_
> I hit *Ctrl+A to highlight and clicked to delete these files*. A box came up saying "the spider has bittin" and do I want to resatrt my machine, I answered Yes.


respectfully, that's not the way I do it! what promptes you to do it that way?


----------



## Nester (Mar 1, 2002)

historykill 2002 is quite a good program, it will clear;

url dropdown list
history file
temp internet files
cookies
auto complete
index.dat

and has an overwrite feature, there's also a windows privacy function, which will clear things such as;

recent documents 
windows recycle bin
media player recent url list and a few other things, here is the link,

http://www.swanksoft.com

Another program, this can wipe your free space on the .swp file is
BCWipe

http://www.jetico.com

You can also wipe any file of your choice to D.O.D standard which I think is seven times

nester


----------



## Valkyrie (Aug 6, 2002)

Hi,

Excuse me for butting in here but it's my first time and I'm not sure if this thread is out of date or not.

Re programs that delete temp files etc., I use a wonderful little program called Cleanup! from the Stranglely Green Chicken Company. It's free.

You can configure it to do a standard cleanup which gets rid of the usual - history, cookies, temps, recycle bin trash, etc or you can do a thorough clean which will literally wipe your computer of all evidence of where you have been, including scores in games,
certificates, etc. Great if you are using someone else's computer or you want to pass one on to someone else.

I have been using Version 2 for quite a long time and have no trouble whatsoever. Couldn't live without it.

http://free.prohosting.com/~sgould/cleanup/CleanUp20.exe

They have just released Version 3 in beta but have not tried it yet.

Cheers
Valkyrie

The company has jut released Version 3.


----------



## ^dAvEy^ (Jul 11, 2002)

Hi *Valkyrie*
I actually have used cleanup! for a couple of years now and like it too - thanks for the heads up on the new beta version! Unfortunately, though, (but you might be happy to discover!) Cleanup! (at lest my version-dunno about the new beta yet!) does not do the same thing that Spider does - some things are common between them, but not all. Spider cleans out and writes gibberish over the url entries inside the various *index.dat* files (there are more than you can find via "find" or windows Explorer, too!). Those url's are a _permanent_, covert means for logging a record of sites visited. Spider is the only program (that I know of, and the one most people use) that is able to destroy those logs - one might want to because they are potential spyware.

Also, although Spider is the only freeware program (and maybe the only program, period) that I know of to serve the function outlined, for those users that would prefer not to use a utility program, there are a few other ways to meet the same purpose. There are a few things that can be done periodically via a true dos prompt (no Windows running) and little batch files that can be run too - info on those options is available - I've seen versions with detailed instructions on another board (VDr).

Thanks for the info and for stopping by, *Valkyrie*


----------



## pgriffet (Aug 10, 2002)

Hi, this is my first post on TSG. I've found this forum while surfing on TechIMO and I also use to post on French forums (my mother-tongue is French).
I've always had interest for the index.dat files as they are a key part of IE. I thought it was possible to get some information from MS but it seems they don't want Windows users to know what's happening behind the scenes. I've been on the Riddler's site last year and this was for me very interesting but not enough. Here is a link to a German site (but in English) with a lot of shareware to handle IE's cache and history but even if you don't use the shareware, the guy explains a lot of "hidden" stuff about IE.

http://www.wbaudisch.de/

The index.dat under TIF\Content.IE5 stores information about the creation date of a file and contains all the links between the cache and the files which are under the sub-folders. For instance, you will see files logo[1].gif, logo[2].gif in the cache but it's not the name of the file in the html or java code. IE adds [x] just before the extension, x is replaced by a number. IE does it to avoid duplicates between the same file names on different pages and/or sites.
The index.dat under Windows\History\History.IE5 is used for the autocomplete function of the address bar of IE.

As for Spider, I don't use it because I delete sometimes my index.dat (under content.IE5) in real DOS mode. Spider does not shrink the index.dat and as this file is open by explorer.exe at startup (and locked), you can't delete this file.

There are still bugs in IE and the cache handling is sometimes bad. CacheSentry, a little freeware, fixes some bugs.

_This is a program that fixes serious bugs in the Internet Explorer cache manager (versions 3.0 on up through and including Internet Explorer for Windows ME, and IE5.5 SP1). This program basically takes over the job of managing the cache from Internet Explorer, and the result is your web browsing session will be more enjoyable. CacheSentry isn't like those "web acceleration" programs that hook into IE and attempt to make guesses about your browsing habits. CacheSentry simply does a better job of removing files from the cache, and fixes a few other bugs present in most versions of Internet Explorer._

http://www.ticon.net/~dpoch/enigmatic/index.html

Maybe you have noticed some mysterious 0 byte stray files under TIF\Content.IE5. They are generated by Outlook Express, when you send and/or receive messages. Another bug. You can't see them in Explorer, I have to use Windows Commander ( http://www.ghisler.com ) which bypasses the desktop.ini files, responsible for the way we see TIF contents in Explorer.
You can try winfile.exe, the old explorer from Win3.1, available with Win98 in the default Windows folder.
Their "name" is something like this [1], [2], and so on, winfile shows them as follow : _1_. You can see them with "Find Files", look in "Temporary Internet Files" and choose size not greater than 1 Kb (you get nothing if you ask for files of 0 Kb).

CacheSentry deletes those stray files.

Finally, two weird ways to get rid of IE's cache :

- Change the file attributes of the index.dat to +r (read-only) while in DOS.

- Or delete the index.dat (in DOS) and create a *directory* called index.dat at the same place where index.dat *file* was. When you will reboot, Windows is bluffed and there is no file written to the IE's cache. I've tested it and it works pretty good, IE doesn't write anything to TIF but that's maybe too hard for a lot of people.

I run Win98 with IE 5.5 SP1. YMMV.

HTH and sorry for the basic English.

Pierre.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi pgriffet,

Thanks for your post,
I'm always looking for ways to 'Optimise' my W98.
That suggestion to put a folder as "index.dat" is
very interesting, and I'm still looking at it. I'm
a little concerned that it might interfere with my
autocomplete, which although I disapprove, I use
it a lot!

Try this for Wolfgang's site, includes the left frame,

http://www.wbaudisch.de/

I have downloaded Windows Commander and I will
have a good look at it. Your English is ok.

Regards, John


----------



## pgriffet (Aug 10, 2002)

Thanks John1, there was indeed a problem with the link of Wolfgang.

 

Pierre.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Cheers pierre,

welcome to the TSG motley crew.
John


----------



## pgriffet (Aug 10, 2002)

Hi John, Windows Commander is a great piece of software, I use it since 97. Despite it's a shareware, a lot of people are using it because it beats all freeware when you look at the features. I've tested Powerdesk, ServantSalamander, 2xExplorer but they are not as good as WC. 
WC doesn't put garbage in the registry, all the settings are saved in a ini file and the reason is that when you have a problem and need to contact the author, he's asking for the ini file in order to see which settings you have and give an appropriate answer.	
All the other freeware write hundreds of keys and that's for me an issue because I try to keep a small registry. I've even seen on alt.comp.freeware a post called "Best Windows file manager? Opinions please? " and their conclusion was that no freeware was able to beat WC and I can ensure you that this forum is full with "freeware fundamentalists".

WC has a special command (CTRL+B) which shows all the files under a directory but also all the sub-folders, like the "Find files" but too bad, MS limits the number of files to 10 thousand (under Win98) and I've more files. When you do CTRL+B while on \Content.IE5, all the files in the history appear and can be sorted by date, name, and so on, you can do a search for text, view content of some file with the powerful internal lister, even jpeg, gif, bmp, WC can be linked with external viewers (I use Irfanview) but it's totally transparent. Even avi, mpeg and mov files can be read if you have the appropriate Codecs. One of the two panes can be used as "Quickview" to see files contents.
I never use explorer again since I use WC. Winzip, QuickView+, TheRename and Windiff have been dumped since WC does the same job plus many other features : built-in FTP client, multiple files rename, file compare, split and join files, compress and decompress on the fly, you can view in archives without decompressing it because WC does it in a temp dir, very useful when you've d/l some soft and you want to read the readme or the helpfile before installing. WC has a special feature : restore selection. Here is an excerpt of the help file : "Restores the selection which was active before the last file operation. Press the / key (divide) on the numerical block of your keyboard." If you ever lost a hundred non-contiguous files selection, you know what I mean.

WC is available at http://www.ghisler.com , multilingual shareware with one nag screen at startup but fully functional, works with all Windows (from 3.1 to XP, all 32-bit but the 3.1 version).

The look is a little bit old-fashion but if you can forget the look, you will happy with this tool and even if you don't use it everyday, it will soon or later be helpful.

Pierre.


----------



## Money Pit (Jun 25, 2000)

How do I end this thread? The point has long since been lost, for me at least. How do I stop the email notices? Thanks Dave.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Dave,

just 'unsubscribe to this thread' if you're fed up with it.
then your notifications will stop.
Regards, John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Pierre,

Yes, I think it looks a bit like 3.1
as you say, a bit old fashioned looking.

I haven't got used it yet,
it will take me a while to get used to it.

John


----------



## Money Pit (Jun 25, 2000)

GREAT idea John, HOW? LOL


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Go here to do it, i havent done it myself,
so i dont know what to do, i presume you will see what to do:

http://forums.techguy.org/member2.php?action=usub&threadid=55214

Best of luck with it,
John


----------



## Money Pit (Jun 25, 2000)

GAWD!!!!!!!! I clicked on that URL expecting to be sent to a different page and something was deleted? Sure hope it was ONLY my subscription to THIS Topic? Guess time will tell ?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Yes, it would have been just that.
But you've come back again,
so i think its re-instated.

its automated,
still, you know what to do now!

John


----------



## DVOM (Jun 21, 2002)

I've finally read all the way thru this thread to make sure this hadn't been posted before. Here's the batch file I used when I was running 98:

*smartdrv
for %%x in (cookies history recent temp tempor~1) do deltree /y c:\windows\%%x\*.**

I saved that as "gone.bat", pasted it into my C drive folder, then at a C DOS prompt, I type "gone" and it takes them all. I have edited out the "cookies" in my file as I manage them with another program.


----------



## Treeman (Nov 3, 2002)

I was wondering if this spider program will work on Windows XP SP1?Has anyone tried it on XP?


----------



## pucho3674 (Dec 3, 2002)

Here is a copy of a batch file that I use with xp

@echo on
cd %homedrive%%homepath%
rd /s/q locals~1\tempor~1
rd /s/q locals~1\temp\tempor~1
rd /s/q cookies
rd /s/q temp\cookies
rd /s/q locals~1\history
rd /s/q locals~1\temp\history
rd /s/q recent
md recent
rd /s/q locals~1\temp
md locals~1\temp


----------

